# Cleaning Tank After Death?



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

My lovely betta, Shif, passed away two nights ago. I wasn't posting here because I've been very busy. He seemed to have a cyst on his head for the longest time since I've had him so I don't believe that to be the cause. He's been gradually slowing down, and a few days ago I noticed him laying around a lot in his tank, sometimes on his side, and not coming out of his cave.

Knowing he had been slowing down, and he stopped eating that day, I QT'd him with aquarium salt and methylene blue because I had no idea what was wrong with him. No signs of parasites, nothing. Tested the water, 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites with about 5-10ppm of nitrates. Nothing abnormal. No spoiled food. No rotten plants.

He didn't get better once I QT'd him. He had really bad stress stripes and his color was faded, so I knew there was nothing else I could do. He passed away in the night two nights ago.

I'm going home today to Clearwater and burying him in the flower garden in wet paper towels. Mom already has a spot ready for me in the yard and my boyfriend is going for our little mini-funeral.

My question is:

Shif was not showing any signs of illness before he passed except being lethargic. He never pineconed and only bloated a little before he died. He didn't suffer very long. But he was kind of old for a pet store betta I think. He already had quite long and distorted rays when I got him and I've had him since early July. My guess is that he was about 2-3 years old.

*But since he wasn't showing any signs of parasites or anything else contagious by betta standards, will doing a 90% WC suffice before putting Survivor in the filtered, cycled 5 gallon? *I need a betta in there before I lose my cycle. I put some ammonia in yesterday.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Often the pathogens that affect our fish are always in the tank and no matter how much you clean or use bleach they will come back/be in the tank, you can keep number low with water changes, however, once the fish immunity is compromised these pathogens can attack infecting the fish-since you don't know what caused your fish to become ill in the first place but you suspect that it was age related...your plan of the large water change before adding a new fish is what I would do as well........sorry for your loss and look forward to seeing and hearing about your new wet-pet......


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I am SO sorry about Shif, Ajones!!!! I KNOW how much you adored that guy!!!! That is just so SAD. 

I believe what OFL told you is the way to go. She is so smart!!!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your fish. =[ 
That is very nice of your mom and boyfriend to be so caring right now.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I'm handling it well considering. Although I adored the little guy, I know that nothing I did is what ended him. He showed no other signs of illness, not even dropsy. When he became lethargic, he went fast.

OFL and Lion Mom - I am doing a pram check and an 80% water change tonight. Then... the 5gallon will be ready for one of my new wet-pets...

Yes... one of them... My darling boyfriend, helping me feel better and just wanting to buy me things, took me to PetCo.

You see where this is going now. >_> I came back to his apartment with 1 red and purple DT male, his tail I do believe is Delta. And one yellowish-orangish HM male who looks quite young but lively.

I was close to getting a cambodian dragon HM but he wasn't looking too lively. And there was one blue HM that looked like he had rosetail genes in him but I couldn't tell 100% and he was looking a little rough too.

Pictures to come.  Thank you everyone.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats on the new kids, Ajones - can't WAIT for pics!!!!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

They're beautiful.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Ajones108 said:


> They're beautiful.


I bet they are! 

Not to hijack your thread, BUT wanted to show you the two boys I am getting next week. 

First is Dragon & then Patriot - enjoy!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

They're GORGEOUS! I'll post mine in a bit.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks! Don't know if you noticed or not, but Patriot is a double tail - my first EVER! 

OK - still waitin' on yours, Girl!!!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

The double tail is going in my 5-gallon because I think they require a little more care and patience than normal tails. The HM is going in one of the spare 2.5g tanks I have.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds like a plan, Ajones. 

BTW, what a NICE boyfriend you have - he sounds like a keeper!!!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I got the 5 gallon water changed out and acclimated the DT to the tank. He wasn't doing too well in his cup after the drive. Colour drained, stress stripes, listless, etc. After leaving him in some methylene blue before putting him in the tank, he seemed fine. His colour returned, and when I left my dorm he was nestled in the wisteria.

The HM was acclimated to his tank and was just ambling around when I left. He's very small for a HM. I think he might be a DeT but I won't know until he flares. He's by Survivor's tank.

Pictures will have to come tomorrow. I left my camera at my boyfriend's apartment.

And yes Lion Mom, he IS a keeper.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Laki the betta.  He's very, very tiny. Just a young boy. He was marked HM at the store but I haven't seen him full-flare yet so he might just be a super delta. No clue.









As for my second new boy, my Double Tail red/purple male, he's still settling in. I can't get any good pictures of him. He's a very big betta. His body is also slightly deformed because he's such a HUGE fish in those tiny cups. He had been there for awhile I think. However, my boyfriend saw him, and wanted to bring him home. I have no good pictures of him yet though. They'll come when he's ready for them.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Laki is BEAUTIFUL!!! Don't worry, he will grow. 

Looking forward to pics of the DT when he is ready. 

I sure WISH stores would use bigger containers to keep bettas in. Wouldn't have to be huge or anything, just BIGGER!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

You can tell the poor DT was cramped in his cup. He's a big boy. He was flaring up a storm at EVERYTHING though so I knew he was healthy. His body is a little misshapen and fins blown from flaring so bad, but he'll grow in nicely. As for his body straightening out, probably not, but my boyfriend sees him as beautiful so we bought him.  I'll get pictures probably tomorrow.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

What a beautiful set of fish! I'm always amazed at the colours because stores here only ever seem to have red or blue.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm soo sorry about your betta. Your new one looks beautiful!!! Lion Mom the bettas your getting look amazing aswell.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a beautiful fish!!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Jayy said:


> I'm soo sorry about your betta. Your new one looks beautiful!!! Lion Mom the bettas your getting look amazing aswell.


Thank you - I'm so excited about them I can hardly WAIT!!!! :lol:


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Ajones108 said:


> Laki the betta.  He's very, very tiny. Just a young boy. He was marked HM at the store but I haven't seen him full-flare yet so he might just be a super delta. No clue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So pretty! I wish I could find a orange colored Betta at a store. 
Cant wait to see the other one!


----------

